# Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Phoenix Suns



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center>







vs.








*Detroit Pistons (36-19) vs. Phoenix Suns (43-14)*</center>

Time: 10:30 PM
Date: 3.3.05
Venue: America West Arena

*Starting Lineups:*











































































3-0 on our current west coast trip and this time we get Phoenix with Steve Nash. We're 4-0 in our last 4 trips to Phoenix.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

We destroyed Phoenix last game because they couldn't get a defensive rebound to save their lives. How is Steve Nash going to stop us from getting offensive rebounds? He won't, Pistons win.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I think this might be a game when they mail it in....I have no reasoning behind it....Just a feeling I have....they have proven me wrong before....so who knows


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I really hope this isn't true, well because I want them to win all the time, but because it's on national TV. I'm fine with a loss, but a blow out would be unacceptable.

As long as we don't get into a shootout, share the ball, and break off of our defense we should be fine.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

The way they have been playing I cant concieve of them not being ready to go. They have been going into lapses lately though and against a team that can light it up, we cant afford to ride it out and then turn it on when we need to. I would guess a victory for us by 6-8 pts if we play our game. If we get behind and Phoenix gets into their run and gun? we will be in trouble quickly. especially at their house. Im lookin for Ben to have a huge game for us.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You've got a very nice 13-1 run going now with that eight game winning streak. Beat a couple of decent teams, too. But don't look beyond Phoenix - they are a better team record-wise than all of the teams that you have faced since breaking your four game losing streak back in January.

The Suns are gonna be at full strength tonight as Nash will be playing. America West Arena is not gonna be a friendly venue tonight. This should be a good, well-fought game. Whoever wins this game is gonna earn it.

G-Force


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

At the same time we are due for a loss (not saying it will be tonight, we've won 8 straight and have that great streak going, plus 3-0 on the left coast trip so far. If we lose it won't be the end of the world, nor would we have anything to hang our heads about. I wouldn't be suprised at a win or a loss tonight.

Phoenix has a lot to play for tonight, they'll be looking back to the whooping we put on them at the Palace, even if it was without Steve Nash.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the Pistons let up more against lesser teams than against the powerhouses. Should be a good game, I think the Pistons can win it.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

Do you guys watch the local feed, or the national?

I try to watch local, but with all these threads where people will be watching national I'm not so sure what to do.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Alright here we go. Less than 5 minutes until gametime. Not only is this game going to be on FSN tonight, it will also be a nationally televised game on TNT after the Pacers-Nuggets game. Love to think we will win this game, but I don't know. Phoenix is real tough with Steve Nash in the lineup, and now they get him back for the first time since the all-star break. This should be a good one, though.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

ian said:


> Do you guys watch the local feed, or the national?


You are just a viewer if you watch the national feed. Watching the local feed, when you have the ability, makes you a fan. Hey, atleast that's what the promos say!

I'll be watching FSN for what it's worth.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Not to mention watching it on national television, doesn't give you the great honor of watching one of those sweet Hush videos. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Alright here we go. Less than 5 minutes until gametime. Not only is this game going to be on FSN tonight, it will also be a nationally televised game on TNT after the Pacers-Nuggets game. Love to think we will win this game, but I don't know. Phoenix is real tough with Steve Nash in the lineup, and now they get him back for the first time since the all-star break. This should be a good one, though.


Little OT:

That was the 20,000 post in the Pistons forum. Great job to you guys for having a great community. 

Yes, have fun with Campbell.

-Petey


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What a bizzarre video package.

I swear they are delaying this game as long as possible waiting for the Indy-Denver game to end on TNT. It's going to be 11 by the time this 10:30 game actually starts.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm thinking we feed Sheed the ball all night.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Petey said:


> Little OT:
> 
> That was the 20,000 post in the Pistons forum. Great job to you guys for having a great community.
> 
> ...



:allhail:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that has contributed to the 20k. I planned on making a thread, but the 20k came unexpectedly.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It's hard to post, everything is going so fast.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Pistons can't seem to guard a pick n roll. Also, the Pistons need to get the ball to Tayshaun in the post every time they can.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope Lindsey is ready to go tonight.


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

It's a good thing Phoenix can't board, or the Pistons would be down by about 10.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Those are the threes I have a problem with Sheed shooting.

Well if Phoenix didn't have Marion at PF, they wouldn't be as lethal.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Detroit needs to play their game. Slow it down and run off of our defense. We're trying to win a track meet with them and that won't happen.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

CJ said:


> Those are the threes I have a problem with Sheed shooting.
> 
> Well if Phoenix didn't have Marion at PF, they wouldn't be as lethal.



Sheed three pointrs drive me mad...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

If this doesn't show how valuable Ben is, I don't know what is.

As bad as we've played, we're still only down two, that's not bad at all. Slow it down a little too.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> If this doesn't show how valuable Ben is, I don't know what is.
> 
> As bad as we've played, we're still only down two, that's not bad at all. Slow it down a little too.


I feel like Ben is having a Danny Fortsonesque night so far. Grabbing a ton of rebounds, but doing little else. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> I feel like Ben is having a Danny Fortsonesque night so far. Grabbing a ton of rebounds, but doing little else. Maybe it's just me though.



Neither one of us want Ben to get the ball in the post and he really can't assert himself defensively, because Phoenix doesn't drive, so I don't know if there is anyhting left for him to do.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CJ said:


> Thanks to everyone that has contributed to the 20k. I planned on making a thread, but the 20k came unexpectedly.


You're slow like Campbell. 

-Petey


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Ben is a monster always been on of my fav.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> Neither one of us want Ben to get the ball in the post and he really can't assert himself defensively, because Phoenix doesn't drive, so I don't know if there is anyhting left for him to do.


It seems like he's been in poor position a couple times defensively, and that's led to a couple of hoops. But, I suppose you can't really fault the effort. 7 offensive rebounds and 9 total is pretty solid.

Nice 10-2 run to start the 2nd quarter.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Why sheed should always stay in paint


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't understand the hesitancy of jumping out on them on three point attempts. Outside of Nash they will not drive.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It all comes down to Nash and how much damage he can do while in the game.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah Richardson stood in the same spot on three shots you think they would have learned by now.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

It is absolutely essential that the Pistons do not turn the ball over. With most other opponents it leads to two points on the other end, but against the Suns it leads to three.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed is just dunking on cats. Looks like he is taking this one personal.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

two suspect calls in a row


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nash is killing us on penetration.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tay in the post is all day on Joe Johnson.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

*sigh* why don't we gaurd out there...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Holy crap, as if I don't even get this game. Boooooo.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Not a well-played first half by Chauncey. I repeat, the Pistons must find a way to get the ball to Tayshaun as often as possible.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

My observations of the game so far.... CB cant stay anywhere near Nash on defense, I mean let him shoot from the outside and sit back on him to avoid the penetration. and when he does penetrate the other guys have got to get between their man and nash cause he isnt looking hes throwin to a spot. If Q keeps up this 3 point shootin this will end up bein the loss I was affraid of. On the bright side, we are not playin well and phoenix is pretty much playin their game and were still in it except some suspect calls /no calls near the end of the half.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I was very dissapointed with the first half. It's amazing the game is as close as it is. We aren't doing any of the things we want to do. I've seen more bad shots this game than I have in the last month. 

And for the love of god will our wings PLEASE realize that Johnson and Q stop at the 3-point line on the fast break. After the first 7 three's you think it might be obvious, but it doesn't seem like we are getting it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Not a well-played first half by Chauncey. I repeat, the Pistons must find a way to get the ball to Tayshaun as often as possible.


Yea, he's unstoppable in the post and your other point of limiting turnovers is essential too. They turned that last one into a three as well.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Copper said:


> My observations of the game so far.... CB cant stay anywhere near Nash on defense, I mean let him shoot from the outside and sit back on him to avoid the penetration.



LB's job at halftime should be to limit Nash's penetration, whether that means playing Hunter more or going to a 3-2 zone, something has to be done. We'd cover the perimeter with the 3 up top and the Wallaces would take care of the boards.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Rip has shown his up finally and please throw it down Ben.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

8-0 pistons run at the beginning of the second half forces phoenix to call a timeout.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons up 3, Ben Wallace has 13 boards already. Haha I see Rasheed has stopped jacking three's. Yay for boxscores.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Pistons up 3, Ben Wallace has 13 boards already. Haha I see Rasheed has stopped jacking three's. Yay for boxscores.



Sheed is dominating on both ends.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

wow some intense play right there


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Pistons up 3, Ben Wallace has 13 boards already. Haha I see Rasheed has stopped jacking three's. Yay for boxscores.


It's on TNT bro


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We slow the game down, find our mismatches and we take the lead. Keep it up.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, there must be quite a few Pistons fans in Phoenix. Anybody watching TNT notice that? Because there is quite a bit of crowd noise when the Pistons do something good on FSN.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Man, there must be quite a few Pistons fans in Phoenix. Anybody watching TNT notice that? Because there is quite a bit of crowd noise when the Pistons do something good on FSN.


Frontrunners, bandwagoners, and Slashers. I think we get that a lot of places we go now, except for places like Indiana.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

sloppppppy


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow Dyess


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

McDiggitydiggitydiggityDyess.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

That turnaround Dice has is just nasty.....


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

The Pistons almost gave up everything they worked so hard for there at the end of the third quarter with a flurry of turnovers. They need to clean that up in the fourth, or else the game is going to switch quickly. Phoenix will make you pay.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

This has been kind of a sloppy game.....

Stoudamire will get ejected in the 4th....You can almost see it coming


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Tough to complain as we outscored them by 13 that quarter, but is anybody else noticing the exorberant amount of loose ball fouls and moving screens phoenix is setting at the top of the key? 

The teams only have 17 combined personal fouls so i guess they're swallowing them all the way around, that probably benefits us anyway.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Just as I say that Phoenix goes on an 8-0 run predicated almost completely on fouling Antonio McDyess because they refuse to blow a whistle. 8 minutes left in the game and Phoenix has 8 TEAM fouls.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Poor decision making.

That lead the Pistons had is gone. This is going to be a very tough one to win, this crowd and Phoenix team is fired up.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

intence 4th quater


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Right now the Pistons are putting on a clinic of losing the game in the 4th quarter. People that are learning the game and want to see how you lose a game: (1) Make terrible decisions offensively and (2) Don't play defense. 

6 minutes to go, need to turn it around now.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sign up guest, free registration and the best Pistons fans around. Join in.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Marion sure looks to have recovered nicely after you'd've thought he had died in the first half.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Billups and Sheed, please!

EDIT: Thank you.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

We are not down much but this is so frustrating. How can we even be trailing after outrebounding them by 20?


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

embarressed so far in this 4th


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I honestly feel sick right now.

To play that well and then completely lay an egg in the 4th quarter. Terrible.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> I honestly feel sick right now.
> 
> To play that well and then completely lay an egg in the 4th quarter. Terrible.


Yeah I can't believe this right now.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Brown is GOING NUTS! 

This is the first time I've been worried really all night.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Bull****... he shuffled from one side of the lane to the other.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Amare just took 1875 steps and wasn't called for travelling.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Tay Tay!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I hate complaining about refs, but damn.

Amare literally walks with the ball, Joe Johnson is pushing Tay out of the post, the screens, etc.

So frustrating.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Talk about ****ty defense. Phoenix can do whatever they want.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Why foul?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

These refs are terrible... we were calling timeout for almost three damn seconds.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

2 game losing streak. Mark it down right now. There is no way you are going to go all the way up to Seattle for a game tomorrow and win after a loss like this one.

If they were going to win one of the two, it had to be tonight.


----------



## sliver (Nov 21, 2004)

that was so embarrassing. on national tv too.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont mind this loss that as much as I thought I would. Lets face it Phoenix played their A game( or above) The Pistons didnt and it still took some terrible officiating for us to lose. So I say get some sleep tonight and take it out on Seattle tommorrow boys. I cant see us facing them in the finals anyway, they cant beat SA.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

****! That was heartbreaking.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

CJ said:


> These refs are terrible... we were calling timeout for almost three damn seconds.


Yeah refs def got game ball from Sun coach for that fourth quarter but pistons could have helped a little by holding the suns less 67% shooting 4th quarter....


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Back here in Detroit we call Shaun Rogers "Big Baby," but he has that name for a reason. "Big Daddy" Dan Wilkinson and "Big Baby" Rogers are one of the best defensive line duos in the league. Now we can say that Detroit is associated with a Big Baby in basketball too, but for different reasons. That honor goes to Amare Stoudemire.

Phoenix made the adjustments at halftime, which really was pathetic considering we dominated them on the glass all of last game, so they really should have been prepared coming in. We couldn't stop their pick and roll all night, and the refs weren't particularly good, but what can you do. Something to work on.

As long as we don't go on a 4-game losing streak as we've been prone to do all season after long winning streaks, we'll be ok. We're still just 4 games behind Miami in the loss column, still no doubt in my mind we can catch them.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

irishfury said:


> Yeah refs def got game ball from Sun coach for that fourth quarter but pistons could have helped a little by holding the suns less 67% shooting 4th quarter....



That pick n roll killed us. I love Chauncey, but I wish LB would've at least tried Hunter on Nash.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

CJ said:


> That pick n roll killed us. I love Chauncey, but I wish LB would've at least tried Hunter on Nash.


 Yes..I was screamin at the tv for that sub. I thought Sheed was good and Antonio played well. I dont think Cnote or Arroyo played well at all and I think Tay was deffering again for most of the second half. They got away from the post up until the end when Tay looked tired.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> 2 game losing streak. Mark it down right now. There is no way you are going to go all the way up to Seattle for a game tomorrow and win after a loss like this one.
> 
> If they were going to win one of the two, it had to be tonight.


I whole heartedly disagree. Phoenix is better than Seattle and we beat Phoenix tonight, although the final score did not show it.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Copper said:


> I dont think Cnote or Arroyo played well at all and I think Tay was deffering again for most of the second half.


This is the type of game Arroyo should of blown up during....he was very disappointing to me tonight.....you have to remember though guys that they have to be wearing down....This game doesnt bother me at all....


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

So what if the refs did call that travel on Amare?

No basket (-2 points, down 1)
Amare gets T'ed up (He was complaining all game, he was complaining _while_ he traveled)
Amare gets ejected (2nd tech)
Pistons make free throw (tie game)

Pistons win?

That call really was the turning point of the game, along with Arroyo's bad shot with 20 on the shot clock and the Pistons still up 4 or 5 or 6. Take that shot away, replace it with a good one that runs clock and the Pistons win, take that call away and the Pistons probably win.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That 4th quarter was our worst since we started the streak.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

CJ said:


> That pick n roll killed us. I love Chauncey, but I wish LB would've at least tried Hunter on Nash.


Our hell, at least TRY Billups on Nash. Rip was guarding him the whole 4th quarter and just got absolutely blown up on the screen and roll. He just isn't strong enough to deal with Amare holding him while moving. 

That 4th quarter was very reminiscent of that Miami loss earlier this year. It's like we were winning through 3 so we just packed it up and went home.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nash was blowing by everyone that guarded him including Chauncey IMO. I thought Billups had his chance in the first quarter and failed, but I do agree that he should've been allowed to guard him down the stretch. Rip can't get through that screen nor would he even try. Hell put Prince on him and slide the matchups. Q Rich would've spent all his time trying to back down either Chauncey or Rip and while that may have been a mismatch it would take away his three ball and slow the game down. 

It's tough because I don't know what effect Lindsey would've had on our offense, but I would think LB would try it. Nash killed us, without his penetration and his threat in the pick n roll we win easily.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Good news...the refs said the Cheque bounced so theyre giving the W to Detroit... :curse: :curse: :curse: Man nothin worse than a tainted loss


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

That's a little dramatic. Personally, I did not see alot of blown calls. This game was not decided by the refs like some other games this season have been.


G-Force


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

G-Force said:


> That's a little dramatic. Personally, I did not see alot of blown calls. This game was not decided by the refs like some other games this season have been.
> 
> 
> G-Force


 It was meant as a joke, Just gets under the skin I guess. I mean Amare was doin the Shaq shuffle down there. Each time he did something he knew it, he stopped and looked at the ref expecting the whistle.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

G-Force said:


> That's a little dramatic. Personally, I did not see alot of blown calls. This game was not decided by the refs like some other games this season have been.
> 
> 
> G-Force


I agree. The Pistons played terrible basketball in the 4th quarter and that's what lost the game. Offensively, they could get nothing going because of turnovers and bad shots (I credit Phoenix for stepping up a little bit in the 4th defensively). On the other end of the court, Phoenix could do whatever they wanted. The defensive effort that the Pistons came out with in the 3rd quarter completely disappeared in the 4th. A couple of questionable calls could have very easily been overcome, if you just take care of business. They were spotted 10 points, going into the 4th. For the Pistons (a team that prides itself on defense) to blow that lead is really unacceptable.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Well I guess people will go back to the whole "The championship was a fluke" talk now I guess....watch....


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

A couple of things

1) That travel no call on Amare... WTF?!

2) Suns style of offense seems to get them a lot of ticky tac fouls, like when Steve Nash "drove" from the 3 point line to the free throw line, about 45 seconds left iirc and only a few seconds left on the shot clock, his shoulder brushed Ben Wallace and they gave him two free throws. Relying on getting those types of calls is really going to hurt them in the playoffs.

All in all, though, the Pistons got outplayed in the 4th. The Suns hit all the shots they needed to, and the Pistons played like they were scared. I hope they can rectify that against a pretty good Sonics team tonight.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Arroyo foqed up...he's not healthy, but he didnt use his head, he didn't give anything to the them, I'm disappointed in his descions, you can't make stupid descions on a team like the Pistons...on the Jazz it can slide, but this was a very big game Pistons could of won, but lost by 3

Rasheed should get more touches, he's not average many points this season, Pistons should give him more shots


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Detroit News recap 



> Rasheed Wallace sat alone in front of his locker for several long minutes after Thursday night's game.
> 
> It was going to take a few extra minutes to shake off a tough 100-97 loss to the Suns.
> 
> ...





> The Suns somehow managed to go more than 20 minutes without committing a team foul. The Pistons, who needed to get to the free-throw line to keep the ball out of the Suns' hands, only got into the bonus in one quarter.





> The Pistons hotly disputed three calls in the stretch drive. On the first, Stoudemire clearly traveled under the basket, but no call was made. He made the basket to give the Suns a five-point lead with 2:43 left.
> 
> Later, with the Pistons trailing by four, Richard Hamilton drove the lane and missed a runner. The Pistons thought he was fouled. On the ensuing possession, a reaching foul was called on Ben Wallace some 30 feet away from the basket.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I just saw on Sportscenter the 4th quarter collapse (10 point lead to start), was the largest by the Pistons under Larry Brown. That's just a heartbreaking loss, especially when you beat up the other team by 20 on the boards. I can't get over how damn near impossible it's going to be to win in Seattle after that.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistons fans complaining about the refs not calling fouls?

Hilarious. 

:laugh: 


1) The no call on the Wallace flop was a good one. Wallace could have been called for a block. He was inside the circle. 

2) the no call on the travel was a no foul call as well. Amare took an extra hop but I guess the refs just swallowed thier whistles tonight. 

Hard fought game by both teams and entertaining to watch. That front line is hard for Phoenix to match up against. Phoenix didn't play well but they found a way to win. Someone said Phoenix played an 'A' game. I guess that is true of the bench play and they played well in the fourth but most of the game was sub par for the Suns. I give the Pistons credit for that. 

Good luck the rest of the way Piston fans. 
:cheers:


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> The Suns somehow managed to go more than 20 minutes without committing a team foul. The Pistons, who needed to get to the free-throw line to keep the ball out of the Suns' hands, only got into the bonus in one quarter.


Suns don't commit fouls they give up layups. :curse: 

Suns commit the least fouls/game in the league.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Well I guess people will go back to the whole "The championship was a fluke" talk now I guess....watch....


That championship was no fluke, and the Pistons should go deep into the playoffs this year as well. Its a shame that the refs are penalizing defensive-minded teams by calling all those ticky-tack touch fouls in order to bring up the team scoring averages. I would rather see more teams playing hard-nosed defense and not getting squelched by inconsistent reffing.

G-Force


----------

